# What breed is my pigeon?



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey guys, I brought a pair of pigeons. The seller called it rollers. But I am not sure about this. Can anybody help me knowing their breed? Here's a pic of them. Thanks. Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's their pics. The hen just flew once, and she didn't roll. They are adult, though. Thanks.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hey which state are you from?
the bird with black doted head could be a tippler or a highflyer or a mix of both. how was her flying pattern, did she went quite high??
the white bird with feathered feet could be a fancy pigeons.
they both dont seem like rollers though.
more experienced member will guide you better.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

The bird with black doted head is the male. I didn't get the chance to fly it, as it has been suffering from illness. I released the hen, just once. She flied roundly in the sky, not high. This can be also because she flied with some neighbour homers few times. Or, may be because it was her first time. I don't know though, just guessing.
I am a bit disappointed now, I wanted rollers whole heartedly... Is there anything by which I can identify rollers? Please suggest.
I am from W.B. and U?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

As far as I can tell the second picture is a tippler/highflier. The first picture can be a tippler/high flyer also or mix with something. They are most likely tipplers/highfliers since u live in India most people carry those breeds. The only way to truly find out is to fly them, but just by looking at them they don't seem like rollers. I've had a tippler who looks just like the one in the second picture.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

If l fly rollers, will they roll at the 1st or 2nd flight? Please tell me something at which I should look when I am going to buy rollers. Thank you.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Snehasis Panja said:


> If l fly rollers, will they roll at the 1st or 2nd flight? Please tell me something at which I should look when I am going to buy rollers. Thank you.


I wouldn't be able to tell you when they will roll, but before buying rollers again go to a trusted breeder that can show you his pigeons flying and you can see them perform before buying. Especially in India where the roller breed isn't as popular as America, and there will always be people trying to scam you out of money. So just make sure you are buying what you paid for.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks.
That's the problem I am facing. The very few breeders here keep fancy and homing pigeon. I am unable to find roller breeder.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

same here in maharastra , i dont find breeds like homers or rollers. tipplers and highflyers are very common. you can watch videos of roller pigeons in india and get knowledge of how to identify them.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I brought a new pair today. Please help me to know their breed. Here's their pics.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

The breeder told that he saw the second bird to roll when flying. I am guessing that they are highflyers or tripplers. Can tripplers or highflyers roll a few?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

The second one is a tippler for sure. Can't say that about the first one. Tipplers do occasionally roll I have one that will roll and he his 100% tippler. I have seen other tipplers also roll. They won't be anywhere close to the amount of flips a roller can do, but they can usually do one or two before starting to fly again.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

what a beautiful pair!! i am pretty sure this are high flying pigeons, bloodline is bedaag [spotless]. did you ask the breeder how many hours do they fly?? 
i am replying to ur P.M here. yes, i raise and fly high flying pigeons. high flyers do some sumersolting while they are preparing to land after the flight. but that cannot be called a roll like rollers do!!
if breeder from whom you buyed them lives not too far from ur place [like in 8-10 km] then you should not released them. you have to breed them and fly their offsprings.
you can find all the info on training high flying pigeons from this blog http://highflyingpigeonsloft.blogspot.in/p/training-of-highflyingpigeons.html.
fly the offsprings when their eye colour starts to change, that should be around 8-9 weeks old.
and dont forget to keep the new birds seperate from your birds for atleast a month. hows the sick male doing now??


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Is there a major chance to loose highflyers or tripplers as they fly very high and disappear for long time? I don't want my bird flying for 4-5 hours, 1-2 hours are enough for my enjoyment. Is there anything that can do that? Also can I drop them by calling for food or anything else?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

The sick male is improving... He is eating by himself now. Can you tell, how long will he take to improve? I mean in these cases, how much time usually pigeons take to recover?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

with high flyers, feed call will not work as they will be flying quite high. i use droppers, i fly a bird who will only take a few rounds around and sit on my roof. seeing her land my high flyers will land on my roof. then making feed call will make them come inside the loft.

P.S not sure, but he should be kept seperate from other birds until he is totally fine!


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Opsss, unfortunately the place from where I brought the pair is within 10 km of my house. But none of these birds are born there. He bought the birds from elsewhere. And also he doesn't fly them for hours, just fly over roofs. And also this pair didn't raise baby in his loft. Can I still not fly these birds?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

you have check it then. wait for atleast 2-3 weeks before releasing them. you will know if they will go back there or not...


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

If there's egg or baby in the nest box, can they still fly away to previous place? Then I am planning to release them in breeding time... What's about that plan?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

If l fly them, will they drop by themselves? If I don't use any dropper?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i would not release them when they are breeding. that will be risking, do you have hawks or falcons there??


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

yes they will drop by themselves when they are satisfied by flying


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

No, here's not the problem of falcon or hawk. I found some birds that look like hawk but small in size. I don't know them exactly. I will post a pic tomorrow. They steal bird's chicks, not see them to attack birds. I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Sorry, I wasn't here for some time, my net pack was expired! I am flying the hen for few days. But she is not flying well. She flies, gives one or two round and returns. Sometimes passes time on my neighbour's roof. I want her to fly more and specially not to land on neighbour's roof. What should I do? I free her quite hungry and alone.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

actually high flyers who have been trained when young, fly for hours. if they are not trained to love flying, they will just take a few round and get a roosting spot. so i would adivce not flying her and flying her young ones. it requires a lot of hard work to train the youngs. you have wake up early morning and train youngsters to fly.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

But is there any way to stop her to rest or land on neighbour's roof? And how to train youngs to fly for hours?


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

The male is definitely a highflyer. Maybe an Iranian Highflyer (https://salaams.wordpress.com/tag/iranian-high-flying-tumbler/). The female looks like some sort of homer cross.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

May be. But is there any way to differ iranian highflyer from other highflyers?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

male seems like common indian high flyer to me. i have a very similar looking male, only its eye colour is white. 
theres no way you can stop untrained highflyers from sitting on building roofs. i stop flying my pairs that were not trained to love flying when young, because they showed same behaviour of roosting on building if forced to fly. so i would advice to breed them and fly their youngs. have you asked the breeder how many hours they flew??
to prevent youngs from landing on buildings you need a thing called chatri. search in google to see how it looks. its nothing but a landing stick. its painted with a dark colour like blue, red , cherry etc so that pigeons could reconise it as landing perch.
when young pigeons are around 40 days and started to fly. make them perch on the chatri for few hours everyday for 15 days. to test if they think chatri as landing, you can toss them in the air and see if they land. when they land on the chatri all the time, they are ready to fly . they should be around 2 months old. you can now fly them every morning , they will increase their timing day by day.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

The breeder owned the birds not more than a month. He got them from elsewhere. He flew them with many pigeons that are mainly fancy and not for long time, probably 1-2 hours, as he told me. And the birds didn't go up, just fly and sit on roof. Thats all I know about them.
If I want to train youngs, how many are appropriate? Will two youngs do fine or should I increase the number? Then I have to bring more pairs, I only have one breeding pair right now!


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Sinu Jan, do you use leg bands for pigeons? Where do you get them from? Online or local market? Here its unavailable.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hey i dont think you need more pairs, one pair is enough. two youngs are good to start training, that will be more easier. eye sign, bloodine etc nothing works only thing to know if you have good flyers is to test them in air. and then pair the birds that fly good and breed more great flyers.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i use normal fancy rings from pet stores ,you can buy pigeons rings online


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you know what breed of pigeon is called 'kagzi'. Its a local name of pigeon here in W.B. I don't know what's these pigeon's speciality. Its mixed black and white coloured and looks like highflyer. The seller claimed that it rolls. But I can't believe that nor see that flying.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

dont know, never heard of 'kagzi'. same bloodline can be called with different names in different states, like a black eye pigeon is called makwa here, where as in north its called makoya.
as far as i remember in W.B side tumblers are popular, so the seller might be calling a 'tumble' a roll. but if you wanna buy it, tell him to fly him and show the roll or tumbling!!


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Thats the problem. Sellers can't allow the birds to fly! Thanks for your information.
Do you keep any other breed with highflyers? If I keep racers or homers with them and fly them together, will they fly separately?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i don't know, maybe others could help. i have only high flyers. but i think there shouldnt be anyone problem, high flyers will go way up, whereas homers will stay at medium height in the sky.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I brought a new pair today. Can you identify that one? Its smaller than highflyer. Here's the pic.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i dont think it is a high flyer, it could be a tippler or tumbler? what did the breeder said?? BTW what are the prices for pairs there, just wanted to compare prices with here.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I also think that. Its beak is very small and the bird is small too. The breeder said that it rolls and flies much. I bought the pair for rs500. There's another one, I will post his pic tomorrow.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

One more thing, its parents fly high in the sky and rolls too, according to the breeder.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Someone told me that if I want to fly a pigeon for long time or very high, I have to scare it if it is not willing to fly much. I don't think so. However, what's your opinion?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

when you want to fly them from the chatri then first shoo them and when they start to fly, you can wave plastic bag attached to a long pole. this will make them fly higher. but remember once they go high keep the pole aside.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's the other one. What do you think about this one?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

this is a kalsara bloodline high flyer


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Is there any speciality of this bloodline?

My sick male pigeon seems ok now. I did a mistake while watching its throat for canker. The small rounded yellow thing might be a rounded part of 'chattu' that I fed him. I checked it many times again and again but did not find anything. Its throat is clear. He is eating himself. No problem with drooping. He is flying, moving well. He became quite active too. How to sure that he is alright? When should I allow him to be with another birds?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

from the pic i guess, he is a good flyer, he has nice body posture. 
check ur sick male for another week to be completely sure that he is fine, then leave him with the others.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Okey. I will check it for another week and then release him with others. 
By the way, what kinds of highflyer do you have? Can I see some pics? Do you breed them?


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Its an Indian breed name kalsar and its one of high flyer pigeon 
Im having one of them good pigeons


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Is there any way by which the birds will be paired soon? I kept the two highflyers together in a cage for last 14 days and there's no sign of being paired.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Keep them in a small cage like 1×1foot so they will stay close to each other and soon they will get paired 
I have tried this one and its successful try it.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Then they will fight more, I guess.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

if thats the case, i think you have two male or two females.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

May be. But how to be sure of that?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

theres no way to tell for sure of male and female. i can just give guesses from my experience, males are usually bigger and does the cooing dance and female are smaller and have a feminine look.
ur first pair from which you had one sick, both seem like males to me
ur second pair, the totally white bird with orange eyes seems like a male and other a female.
ur third pair, this kalsara ,i am confident hes a male and not sure about the short beak one.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

From the first pair there's obviously a female because she laid egg just before the male became sick. I am concerned about the 2nd pair, I also guess the yellow eyed is a male and other one female. But there's no such progress in their pairing.
From the 3rd pair the small beaked is most probably a female because when I went to buy them I saw every male was cooing to this bird. When the kalsara male is cooing to her she bows down her head and coos too. Is this a sign of anything?
I wanted a kalsara female to pair up for pure breed, but its not available here. Thats why I am pairing them.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I heard from the breeder that he brought the kalsara male 2 fays ago, kept the bird for 2 days with his other pigeons and then flew it in the afternoon, it flew very high to the disappearing zone, it returned next afternoon. I am confused how was this possible! In only 2 days can a bird be tamed? How long do you keep new birds before flying?


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

If there is to much crowd of tamed pigeons then its possible but for a better results you should keep 40 to 60 days
And 1 more thing if the female pigeon bows down her head that means she wants to make pair with that male


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

you can breed any highflyer to kalsira male, because breeding a highflyer to highflyer is imp not bloodlines. you should try to find a female with the similar body posture, if u cannot find a kalsari female


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

he may have got lost at first flight, but seeing the breeders huge flock he came back. as natural instinct of pigeons is to be in flock for food and safety. but new pigeons should not be let out before 1 month


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I flew the male which recovered from illness. He is not willing to fly. Just walking on my roof and moving around the loft. His flying speed is also slow. Is this because he just recovered from illness? Or, he is untrained and will not fly higher?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Today I noticed something wrong with my new pigeon- the kalsara one. His left eye seems something down, it was not like that when I brought him. You can see that in the pictures. What problem is that? Is he hurt? One pic is of now and one is of previous time.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i dont know any reason why his eye became like that, maybe be got hurt or something, not sure but keep an eye on him
yes ur sick male couldnt fly well because he is still recovering and not that strong to fly, you should give him more rest.
and i dont think you will have success flying the birds that you got from breeders. you should breed them, and fly their youngs. it will be much easier.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I am keeping close eye on him. If it doesn't fix automatically I will meet the vet. He is acting normally though.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

For last 16 days I keep my 2nd pair in a cage that is about 1foot high and 3.5 feet long. I provide a nest box in the cage and water and food. The male coos and the female aslo coos. The hen remain in the box most of the time. When I give food, the male at first don't allow the hen to eat. Later when he is finished with his eating, she eats. When the male coos to her, she coos, tumble her wing sometimes and sometimes attacks. Thats all I noticed, now, what should I do? Should I keep them in a small cage?

One more question, if I don't pair up the pigeons and fly them after 25-30 days will the chance of flying away increase?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Ur cage is fine . that's their natural behavior.
You need to give hen calcium supplement to lay eggs. Get cipcal 500 from human drug stores and give him her 50 mg for 3 continuous days.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Probably I was not on point while questioning! They are not paired up. Should I supply calcium now? I want them to be paired soon. What should I do to fasten the process of pairing?


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Why so hurry they will not take to much time for paring 
But once they get paired then there will be lots of eggs 😃😃😃😃


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

If I fly my new pair, should I fly them with my 1st pair (who is tamed)? But they don't fly well, I am worried that the new ones can get the bad habits from them! So, what should I do? I am planning to fly them after few days.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Dont hurry at least keep them for 30 days


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes, I have them for last 20 days and planning to fly them after 10 more days. But what should be the plan?


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't do any thing let them fly by them self just open the cage's gate and watch don't force them to fly sometimes pigeons get scared and they wll take to much time to return to loft so stay cool &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Of course I will not force them. But I am asking should I leave them with my old birds? They return to loft easily and always. But they don't fly well or higher. I am concerned if my new birds get this habit!!


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes it will be better on first day they will not go for a long flight this will take a few days first they will do observation of area from every sides.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok, can someone identify this breed? Highflyer, I guess.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Its kalsara high flyer


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Can it be guessed, male or female?


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Its a male


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey guys, bad news here. Probably lost my female highflyer! Yesterday I released my white highflyers. The female gave many rounds above the loft first, and then quite away. It flew for a long time, and disappered. After 2 hours saw it coming towards the loft but flew away. I saw it flying far away many times yesterday. Today at noon, I saw it again, flying once above the loft. I am sure it is not lost but it is not returning!!
The male did not fly much, just flew and sit on neighbour's roof. And returned after sometime. To my surprise, It tumbled once! Great!
But, probably I lost the hen! It hurts. All the day passed looking at the sky waiting for her...


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Dont worry about her she will return back after a day 
It happened with me also i was also worried and hurt i also released my high flying pair and same happened the male came back after an hour but female didn't came back 😯 whole day passed but she didn't came i was worried but after the next day i saw her sitting on my house i was so happy 😁 i whistle her and called and she came back 😃 so don't worry she will come back


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hope so. And praying that.
However, does highflyer fly like that, I mean round flying like homers?
Do your highflyers tumble?


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

No they don't tumble


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you know what highflyer tumble? The male tumbled once. And again today it was riding to its tail. Sinu Jan told me that its an Indian highflyer. Another one told me that its Iranian hf. I am thinking, if Indian highflyers tumble or not!
I brought them adult. Do the birds fly high? If yes, how many days will they take? And how to fly them now? Please share your training tips if you feel right.
Thank you.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Tell me 1 thing where is your pigeon loft in balcony or terrace ?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

On my roof. Its a two floored building.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Is it possible that the untrained adult pigeons will learn to fly higher if I fly them regularly? Or, they will remain the same? Then what should I do now? Cause here's no breeder from whom I can get young or trained birds!!


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

On roof its a good place for high flyer pigeons 
Yes young pigeon can go high if you release them with trained high flyer.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Can you identify this one? I saw it in a seller's cage. If its a good breed, I will take its babies.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Please tell me something, how you train young highflyers? I have no trained bird, so I can't let them fly with trained ones. I brought two young highflyers today.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Can you identify this one? I saw it in a seller's cage. If its a good breed, I will take its babies.


Its an kalsara female it's a high flyer good quality


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Please tell me something, how you train young highflyers? I have no trained bird, so I can't let them fly with trained ones. I brought two young highflyers today.


A good suggestion is that keep them at least a month in the loft and then release them because young pigeons lost some times so be careful ok 
If any other difficulty you can ask me 😊


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Should I feed them once or twice? I usually give twice a day. And how much? I feed rice, wheat and paddy seed and few 'dal'.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Twice feeding is good but don't give rice to pigeons rice can make feathers week don't feed
Feed them bajra wheat sunflower seeds ,chana,mung dal


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Okey. Thanks.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Your Welcome


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

How much should I feed to young highflyers? They are 30-40 days old. Please suggest me the quantity I mean in 'gram'.
Today I flew the kalsara male, it circelled above the loft 3-4 times and came down, the white one (highflyer) joined it and flew and tumbled twice. Should I do something to increase the time or it will normally make it larger?
What kind of highflyers do you have? How long they fly? Just asking though.
Thank you.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hey evryone!
the pic of the bird you posted is not kalsara, its chitedaar [spotted], but it seems like a tippler more.
for youngsters who are below two months of age ,feed should be given all the time available. then it should be about two tablespoons per bird.
i have noticed that my highflying youngster start to fly very high only when they are above two months age. so dont force them to fly, let them fly on their own will. 
i am not sure if ur adult high flyers will fly good, it depends on training given to them when they were young. and highflyers do tumble while flying. i have some bloodlines of HFs like kaldume,kalsare,chapdar, dubaz etc


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

You can feed them as much as they eat no need to give in grams i feed my pigeons whenever they get hungry 😁 it will make them healthy


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

sinu jan said:


> hey evryone!
> the pic of the bird you posted is not kalsara, its chitedaar [spotted], but it seems like a tippler more.
> for youngsters who are below two months of age ,feed should be given all the time available. then it should be about two tablespoons per bird.
> i have noticed that my highflying youngster start to fly very high only when they are above two months age. so dont force them to fly, let them fly on their own will.
> i am not sure if ur adult high flyers will fly good, it depends on training given to them when they were young. and highflyers do tumble while flying. i have some bloodlines of HFs like kaldume,kalsare,chapdar, dubaz etc


Hey can you post some pictures of your high flyers


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

sure, here are two of my flying youngsters


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

How far and above chitedar fly?
I read on internet suggesting very less food to youngs. I will feed them at their will, but can they be overweighted then?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok, here's the pics.
According to the breeder, the black and redish ones's parents used to fly very high at disappearing zone and for 4-5 hours. He sold the pair ago but brought the youngs from the man he sold their parents.
The white and ash ones, well, I don't know about their parents and breed!
So, what breed? Are they good flyers?
Thanks.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

I think the beed is kaldum they fly to high they fly up to 5 hours in sky


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

teju_999 said:


> I think the beed is kaldum they fly to high they fly up to 5 hours in sky


yes kaldumas fly for 5-6 hours but best kaldumas will fly for about 8 hours


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Ok, here's the pics.
> According to the breeder, the black and redish ones's parents used to fly very high at disappearing zone and for 4-5 hours. He sold the pair ago but brought the youngs from the man he sold their parents.
> The white and ash ones, well, I don't know about their parents and breed!
> So, what breed? Are they good flyers?
> Thanks.


yes they look like good flyers, but to be told for sure, you need to test them in the air


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Are all of 4 kalduma? I thought there are two bloodlines!


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Are all of 4 kalduma? I thought there are two bloodlines!


i was talking about the youngster i posted, they are kalduma crosses pigeons [black tail]
your birds look like mixture of bloodlines. the black one is called jaag cheene, the blue bar one is called neela, brown one is called lal/surkha, white one is a kalsira i think


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

The white one has black tail, its not clear in the pic. I thought it kalduma!


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

One thing I would like to know, how people identify the breed of pigeons!! I know it comes from experience, but they look similar. Would you like to share your experience please.
Thank you.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Its the pic where you can see its tail.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

a kalduma pigeon is totally white except tail and has white eyes.
breeds are identified with colour patter, body postures,eye colour etc.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Its the pic where you can see its tail.


Wow this one is superb flyer


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I flied the kalsara male. Yesterday it gave few rounds above the loft and today my 4 birds flew, they kit and started moving round. The trippler csme down first, the rest tried to came down but I clapped. So they continued flying, then the spotless HF flew and sit on a coconut tree! The rest two kalsara one and the crossed fancy (I guess, don't know her breed) one still flying. Once they tried to sit on a coconut tree, but I clapped and they didn't sit. After flying 10-12 rounds, they came to my roof.
I flied only the kalsara male in the afternoon. It flew but just giving 3 rounds, came down.
Should I fly him alone?
He flew very high to the disappearing zone, but he is not flying here!
Though he is not flying well, he is disciplined one. He has no habit of sitting on tree or other's roof. So I am thinking of using him to train the youngs. Am I rightly thinking?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey, I am facing a problem. The young, white one has some problem! It is shaking its head most of the time. Seems that it has no control over its neck or head! It can't pick up food. What should I do now? I separated it from others and hand fed it. PMV? Please suggest solution.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

oh sorry to hear about that.
that could be salmonella or PMV. i don't have any experience with this, so i couldnt help you but you should immediately take him to vet.
and you can fly your youngster with the kalsara male.
but i want to give you a advice, if you don't mind. it takes time to learn anything. you are doing everything in hurry, like getting new birds, flying them and all. keep patience man. first you need to learn about pigeons, learn to keep them healthy, know their behaviour etc. it will take a couple years to get a sweet point where everything will be in your control. i personally got into flying after 2 years of keeping pigeons. so i would advice to keep 'flying' in a side and get to know them....


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't worry Give him neurobion tablets make 4 pices tablets and give him every day till he gets well but still one advise take him to vet


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I am very glad to know that There's someone who can personally advice me. Thanks a lot.

I myself felt the same as you told. But I really can't keep myself aside from my passion, even little! I wish to tell you something~ when I was very young (primary school and 5-7) I was very passionate about birds, all birds. Whenever I got any young bird that fall from tree, I used to get it home, fed it and released it. Many times I took young feral pigeons from neighbour's house and handfeed them, I raised many pigeons, but we have one storied house that time and cat could go there, so most of the time, they were scared by cats and flew to neighbour's house. One pigeon was very friendly to me, it used to move everywhere with me, but for lack of experience I practiced it to came to down floor, one day a cat picked it!!! So, I was not able to keep any of my little friends with me!
Now I am 23 and studying M.A. I am keeping badri birds for about 5-6 years. But after taking the 1st pair of pigeons, I started to read about pigeons on internet. Very quickly I came to know so many pigeon breed exists! After knowing such wondering things, and watching some videos on youtube, I fell in love with them. Then I found this sight and registered here, and the world becomes wider to me.
My happiness was uncountable when I saw egg from my first pair, but the male became sick and abandoned the eggs! You know the story hereafter...
I was determined to breed from the pairs that I have got but the female flew away! And I cannot get performing breed from my 1st pair as the hen is fancy one. Thats why I wanted a pair more. The seller told me that he can give me two birds that fly really well, as I always asked for good flyers from him. So I wanted them, but later he told that he can only give their chicks. So I got them.
Here its impossible to go to a breeder and ask for a pair of good performing breed, because none here keep performing breed, except sellers. And they don't know what they sell, they can't tell you that which one is HF or Tumbler or trippler or alse. So, I intended to grab the good breeds. Thats why I brought so many of them.
Actually I myself can't controll sometimes, and thats happened! You can't believe how far my heart can go with all of these! I can't sleep well now, cause my birds not flying or sitting on trees or today flied etc. I know its madness. The time before sleeping and after waking I cannot but think of them. But I understand that taking new pigeons regularly to a loft is a serious issue. So, I will definitely controll it.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Opsss It became so large that took almost the whole page! Sorry, It will take a Big time from you to read.

Thanks Teju_999, the breeder I took them from, ask me to do the same. Thanks for your quick respond.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for listening friend. If you really want good flying birds then only buy one or two high quality expensive pairs from knowledged flyers rather than buying from some breeders who keep pigeons just to sell and make money. A pair that flys above 6 hours can cost around 1500 . you may have heard of olx check their you will surely find high quality pure well trained birds. From the birds you have now,I think kalsara male is best with good flying ability.
I know that feeling. All newbie fancier face it. You will be fine with time. Enjoy them


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Okay. Thanks. I will try to get it. I think I should find a highflyer female of good breed to pair it with the kalsara. What do u think?
Yes, I search olx, but never went for it thinking that I am not that experienced to identify good bird and if the seller cheat me! Because he or she will be completely an unknown to me!


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Snehasis Panja said:


> I am very glad to know that There's someone who can personally advice me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> I myself felt the same as you told. But I really can't keep myself aside from my passion, even little! I wish to tell you something~ when I was very young (primary school and 5-7) I was very passionate about birds, all birds. Whenever I got any young bird that fall from tree, I used to get it home, fed it and released it. Many times I took young feral pigeons from neighbour's house and handfeed them, I raised many pigeons, but we have one storied house that time and cat could go there, so most of the time, they were scared by cats and flew to neighbour's house. One pigeon was very friendly to me, it used to move everywhere with me, but for lack of experience I practiced it to came to down floor, one day a cat picked it!!! So, I was not able to keep any of my little friends with me!
> Now I am 23 and studying M.A. I am keeping badri birds for about 5-6 years. But after taking the 1st pair of pigeons, I started to read about pigeons on internet. Very quickly I came to know so many pigeon breed exists! After knowing such wondering things, and watching some videos on youtube, I fell in love with them. Then I found this sight and registered here, and the world becomes wider to me.
> ...


I think we both are same crazy pigeon lovers that's y im helping you don't worry if there is any problem i will help you 😊


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks friend.


----------



## Joog (Jan 21, 2016)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Hey, I am facing a problem. The young, white one has some problem! It is shaking its head most of the time. Seems that it has no control over its neck or head! It can't pick up food. What should I do now? I separated it from others and hand fed it. PMV? Please suggest solution.


I am sorry for you. the best you can do to help him, help him out of his misery. Also you can go to the vet, a lot of money and drugs, but it will always remain a weak bird.


----------



## Joog (Jan 21, 2016)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Here's their pics. The hen just flew once, and she didn't roll. They are adult, though. Thanks.


the first one can be a Turkish tumbler, the second one can be a birminghamroller. You only now for sure in the air... The Turkish tumbler must be loud flapping his wings, if he does loud clap with his wings, then it's almost certainly a Turkish tumbler..


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey, today came across a shop that has these pigeons- what's their breeds?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

first two look like high flyers and third one looks like a madrasi pigeon or a cross with madrasi, madrasi is type of high flyer but flies like a tippler i.e for 15-20 hours. they are quite popular in south and delhi. i personally never had madrasi, i only saw them in videos. they are quite expensive here


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

OMG! 15-20 hours! Can you tell, how to identify madrasi? Someone told me that yellow eye is the thing by which it can be identified. But I see many pigeons with yellow eye!


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Is there any female of good bloodline in the pics?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> OMG! 15-20 hours! Can you tell, how to identify madrasi? Someone told me that yellow eye is the thing by which it can be identified. But I see many pigeons with yellow eye!


madrasi look like gola or homing pigeons, they have big nose, orange-redish eyes and pointed beak. you can look at some pics in google. high flyers come in orange eyes too, but from the looks madrasi is identified.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Is there any female of good bloodline in the pics?


second pic female looks good flyer.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

What is her bloodline? Chitedar? Or what?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello friends, need help...
The female that flew away has been appearing for last 2-3 days. I saw it flying across above my loft, and it flies above about 20-30 metres far from my loft. It can see my loft and pigeons from the distance. But it is not returning!
Yesterday I saw it flying and flew my 5pigeons, she did not join the kit, came a little closer and disappeared. It appeared 2-3 times more I took my pigeons out of loft, but it did not come. When I was feeding, it flied two rounds above the loft but did not come down.
Today morning I saw it flying and took all my birds out and flied them, they were flying circelling my loft the female came closer to the kit 2-3 times but did not join them and then disappeared.
I tried all that I could but it did not came, when it was flying just above the loft I sounded feedcall, showed food but in vain.
What should I do to drag it down? The worst thing is it learned to get food in the wild, thats why it is not returning, I think.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> What is her bloodline? Chitedar? Or what?


she is a kalpotiya bloodline pigeon.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Hello friends, need help...
> The female that flew away has been appearing for last 2-3 days. I saw it flying across above my loft, and it flies above about 20-30 metres far from my loft. It can see my loft and pigeons from the distance. But it is not returning!
> Yesterday I saw it flying and flew my 5pigeons, she did not join the kit, came a little closer and disappeared. It appeared 2-3 times more I took my pigeons out of loft, but it did not come. When I was feeding, it flied two rounds above the loft but did not come down.
> Today morning I saw it flying and took all my birds out and flied them, they were flying circelling my loft the female came closer to the kit 2-3 times but did not join them and then disappeared.
> ...


you cannot do anything except trying all those things again and again until she decides to come to your place. try ur best to attract her attention.
and feel free to ask all your questions, i may not be available after the end of this month due to work.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

For how long you may be unavailable? Please don't tell a long time! I have just started and a long way to go...


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> For how long you may be unavailable? Please don't tell a long time! I have just started and a long way to go...


Not sure maybe next couple months. I usually come on PT rarely, just to reply on ur thread I am loging every now and then.... sorry about that, we also have a personal life to look at.
But to help you out, here there are many experienced indian members, way too experienced then me. They would guide you.
Some of them are jass samoplay, kiddy, kunju. You can msg them and inform them about your thread...


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I am not getting words to write!
I don't make friends easily, and hate to be separated from them.
However Thanks a lot, and its from my heart.
Please send me a message as soon as you return.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I am thinking of flying the youngs, after 7-8 days. I know they will move around for 1 or 2 week. But will they fly longer and higher after that or after becoming 3 months old? If they don't? What should I do then?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I got few pics from a breeder. Here's the pics. Can you tell the bloodlines? I am finding a good female, as you know.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> I am thinking of flying the youngs, after 7-8 days. I know they will move around for 1 or 2 week. But will they fly longer and higher after that or after becoming 3 months old? If they don't? What should I do then?


you should start flying them only when they are around 2 months old. i would say, you should first let them roost on your roof evryday for few hours for atleast a week. so that they would not land on other places. when they are used to ur surrounding, you can start flying them. try to fly only a kit of 2 birds at a time, they will start flying higher and longer with training and time. and after flying when you will see them trying to land, toss a bird on ur roof, seeing the bird, they will land on your roof.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> I got few pics from a breeder. Here's the pics. Can you tell the bloodlines? I am finding a good female, as you know.


first pic female looks good, she is a chitedaar. she would be good for kalsara male.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes I was speaking of letting them roost after 7-8 days. Should I tape their wings? If they fly when I free them for roosting? I will try to get that chitedar female for the kalsara.
Are the other two male? Whats their bloodlines?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

When I was chatting with a breeder, I asked for kalduma, and then he asked "kalduma madras or chinia kaldoma white eye or mukho??"
What is kalduma madras and chinia? He claimed that they fly for 8 hours.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Yes I was speaking of letting them roost after 7-8 days. Should I tape their wings? If they fly when I free them for roosting? I will try to get that chitedar female for the kalsara.
> Are the other two male? Whats their bloodlines?


youngs birds will not fly until they are sacred so you can let them roost with open wings. 
second pic is a female, kalpotiya
third pic is male, fulsara


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> When I was chatting with a breeder, I asked for kalduma, and then he asked "kalduma madras or chinia kaldoma white eye or mukho??"
> What is kalduma madras and chinia? He claimed that they fly for 8 hours.


now this depends on you, what you want.
kalduma madrasi flys for 15-20 hours just like any other madrasi pigeons.
most of the birds you posted, looks they do have some madrasi bloodline in them.
chini kalduma are with white eyes and flies for 5-8 hours. i have this breed.
mukho is a kalduma with black eyes.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok I will let them roost freely. But when I am willing to fly them, I mean when they are 60 days, how to fly them? By scaring them? Or they will fly themselves?
The breeder whose 3pigeon's pics I have posted, lives within 10 km from my home. He claimed that his birds fly for 30 minutes or so. He keeps the gate of his loft open, so the birds have bad habits of sitting here and there.
Should I take any bird from there?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

if you want a female, then you can buy from him to breed. but actually what i want to say that dont fly the birds you brought from breeders, they are probably untrained birds who wont fly even for 10 minutes, unless you brought birds from someone who competes in high flying pigeon competitions.
i never fly birds that i brought from someone. i let them raised a flew rounds of youngs and then sell them again. and train the youngs to fly, when the youngs are start to breed, i fly only males once in a while.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Ok I will let them roost freely. But when I am willing to fly them, I mean when they are 60 days, how to fly them? By scaring them? Or they will fly themselves?
> The breeder whose 3pigeon's pics I have posted, lives within 10 km from my home. He claimed that his birds fly for 30 minutes or so. He keeps the gate of his loft open, so the birds have bad habits of sitting here and there.
> Should I take any bird from there?


they will start to take one or two rounds by themselves. actually i let my youngs sit on roof from the age of 40 days until they are 60 days old, by that time they start taking small flight. then only i chase/ scare them to fly.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes I want a female to breed.
I already experienced it, they are flying for 3-4 minutes. I will not fly any of the adults, once the youngs start to fly.
Here, there are many feral pigeons and few of them come when I fly my pigeons and join them, my pigeons are not interested after first two days. Can the ferals take my youngs away, I mean with them, by doing so?
When I will fly the youngs, should I feed them soon after they land? Or they can roost sometime on the roof?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I am not getting praziquantel here, is there any substitution for tapeworm that I can get in human drug stotes?
How do you treat for lice and other worms? I saw lice on a pigeon. Can I treat the youngs now?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

For meds only vet can help you. Ask for ivermectin oral liquid suspension. Put one drop on neck of the pigeons and one drop under the wings. This will get rid of lice. For tapeworm you need praziquantel, ask the vet he will surely have it. Or ask breeders and vet they may have some substitute to worm ur birds


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Yes I want a female to breed.
> I already experienced it, they are flying for 3-4 minutes. I will not fly any of the adults, once the youngs start to fly.
> Here, there are many feral pigeons and few of them come when I fly my pigeons and join them, my pigeons are not interested after first two days. Can the ferals take my youngs away, I mean with them, by doing so?
> When I will fly the youngs, should I feed them soon after they land? Or they can roost sometime on the roof?


No ferals will not take your Young's away. That's not possible
You can feed after 10 minutes of landing. So that they can cool down after long flight.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok. Thanks a lot. Will I fly the youngs once or twice a day? Everyday or should give them rest after 2-3 days?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Ok. Thanks a lot. Will I fly the youngs once or twice a day? Everyday or should give them rest after 2-3 days?


That depends on their timing. For now as they r training. Fly them in morning and evening. When they fly above 1 hour , fly only in morning.
If they fly below 3hrs then fly everyday. If they fly around 5 hours fly every other day and so on. Best of luck with them


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot. I know you came to PT very regularly for me. I consider myself lucky to get a friend and guide like you.
Best of luck for your work. Come back soon.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Someone told me that he can steal my pigeons, by his pigeons. Is this really possible?
If yes, how to avoid it?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

thats not possible. dont listen to them. if your pigeons return to your place, they will not go to any other place. only lost pigeons can be attracted by showing huge flock of pigeons.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I guessed so.
I released the youngs today, they didn't go anywhere. When I called them, they came and ate.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

About my first pair~
The male is not mating! I saw few times the hen riding on the cock, but when the hen bows down a little, the cock ignores to ride and mate. They are sharing food through beak though and it is happening for last 25 days or so. But there is no egg! Can you guess the problem?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

they can be young, or as they are newly paired they may take time to lay. provide them calcium and nest bowl, they will lay once they are ready....


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,
Since last 3-4 days, the young ones are flying. When in the morning I release them they fly for 10-13 minutes, and in the afternoon for 4-6 minutes. They went a little high. They are about 53-55 days now. I didn't scare them to fly yet. Will they increase the time? Should I do something here?

The white young is not cured and the worst thing is that the ash coloured young also showed symptom of pmv!! I returned these two youngs but I am worried about the rest of the birds.

My first pair is on egg for 3 days. But the male looks passive today, looks like a ill bird.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Today I captured a little when they were flying. Please watch it on youtube, if anyone wish to. And give reviews...
young highflyer pigeons: http://youtu.be/43ip-5uov8I


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

now you can start sacring them to fly. train them everyday, they will increase their timing more and more. i didnt had to deal with diseases yet so i dont have any experience, you can wait for experienced member to reply.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Okey. Thanks.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello, how are you?
Logged in after a long time. I was very disappointed as the young birds didn't fly high or more than 10-15 minutes. I think the breed is not good or pure.
However, decided to just keep pigeons for a long time and I will try to get some good breed and will try to get youngs from them. Lets see whats next!


----------



## kolkatapigeonlofts (Mar 21, 2016)

Snehasis Panja said:


> I got few pics from a breeder. Here's the pics. Can you tell the bloodlines? I am finding a good female, as you know.


The first pic looks like spotted kaldoom or Jiria Kalduma, the second is yellow eye kalduma not good. Third is pure jiria gerebaz


----------



## kolkatapigeonlofts (Mar 21, 2016)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Here's their pics. The hen just flew once, and she didn't roll. They are adult, though. Thanks.


The white one is known as kagzi in bengali, thats a show pegion its not good flyer at all, cause it has feathers in the leg, and second one is a tippler not roller.


----------



## kolkatapigeonlofts (Mar 21, 2016)

Snehasis Panja said:


> The bird with black doted head is the male. I didn't get the chance to fly it, as it has been suffering from illness. I released the hen, just once. She flied roundly in the sky, not high. This can be also because she flied with some neighbour homers few times. Or, may be because it was her first time. I don't know though, just guessing.
> I am a bit disappointed now, I wanted rollers whole heartedly... Is there anything by which I can identify rollers? Please suggest.
> I am from W.B. and U?


SNEHASIS go and ask sellers or come to galiph street one day ask any one for buro da or ask for Tuhin, they will show you my store, how ever if you are keen to buy from some one else then here is what you should buy, ask any dealer or fancier about kaldoom, wood red (in bengali we call it kat lal) pigeon with yellowish eyes. Ask for chokka pigeons or else ask for Nasra or kalanko. These are top most rollers available in kolkata. cost varies like 600 inr for one pigeons is least people will take. however in market you can also get bermingham rollers, the wings are little bit drop down, its 1200 inr a piece. To ask some one about it just tell them about long sira pigeon, cause kolkata dealers wont recognize when you will say give me a bermingham roller


----------



## kolkatapigeonlofts (Mar 21, 2016)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Do you know what breed of pigeon is called 'kagzi'. Its a local name of pigeon here in W.B. I don't know what's these pigeon's speciality. Its mixed black and white coloured and looks like highflyer. The seller claimed that it rolls. But I can't believe that nor see that flying.


Kagzi are not good fliers at all dumb and most irritating pigeons they are only white colour no black spot the one you are talking are tipplers known as kaldooma or fata kaldooma. 
Kagzi are small sized king pigeons. You do one thing, txt me you number i will guide you and let you know what to do and how to buy pigeons and wouls also share few videos


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

kolkatapigeonlofts, i saw a video where a person showed his best high flying pigeons known as kaagzi breed, on rozer sandhu channel. he claimed they fly for about 12 hours??


----------



## kolkatapigeonlofts (Mar 21, 2016)

naresh j said:


> kolkatapigeonlofts, i saw a video where a person showed his best high flying pigeons known as kaagzi breed, on rozer sandhu channel. he claimed they fly for about 12 hours??


Yes right, rozer sandhu showed chotial kagzi, they are very good flyers. but in here i am talking about white kagzi they are also called indian white king. I am myself a subscriber of rozer sandhu and i have been in direct contact with rizer paji since few years.


----------



## kolkatapigeonlofts (Mar 21, 2016)

naresh j said:


> kolkatapigeonlofts, i saw a video where a person showed his best high flying pigeons known as kaagzi breed, on rozer sandhu channel. he claimed they fly for about 12 hours??


more info: the pigeon which is called chotial kagzi is actually a high quality crossbreed between a good tippler and kagzi, but the outcome is not always favorable. however as he is in UK he has few good, saharanpuri pigeons also known as chitiankha (white eyes tippler) thus if you have one male saharanpuri and a female kagzi then you can try too. But saharanpuri pigeons are hard to find pure line breed.


----------



## lizwright70 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Dalmatian looking Pigeons*

I have been watching a black pigeon for months, that decided to live in the empty building behind me. There are now fledglings and I want to know what they could be. Also, would it be possible to tame them, since they are still young?

Thank you!

Liz

https://goo.gl/photos/sHRfLNDxojeoVPtt7


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello Liz,
Its a very old thread where you have posted. Make a new thread to be noticed by more people. Many experienced persons are here to help you out.
Yes, I think they can be tamed. But if they are ferals, they should be left with their freedom.
Make a new thread and there will be many opinions (better than mine).


----------

